

Apple Promotes Strange New Game Type in iOS App Store, 'Pay Once and Play' - cstever
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2015/02/13/apple-promotes-strange-new-game-type-in-ios-app-store-pay-once-and-play-2/

======
rmellow
Isn't this the standard way that thousands of games were sold since the Atari
area? I see no innovation here.

~~~
terrywilcox
You also missed the satire, even though it was expressly pointed out.

~~~
rmellow
Yes, and it seems obvious now. I have no excuse other than too many stimuli.

------
dlu
Glad they're promoting it. Separating pay once and pay as you go was always
hard to tell

